# disquette boot



## sap54 (21 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir , 

Si je fais une disquette de boot .dsk de Système 6.0.8 ou Système 7.0.1 avec HFV explorer , le macintosh SE va t il booter ? et non ejecter la disquette ?!

Car système 7.0.1 l'image .dsk boot bien sur l'emulateur vMac !!

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Janvier 2009)

Salut, normalement oui ! De tout façon, les Mac sont intelligent, si il arrive pas à la lire (et que le lecteur de disquette fonctionne correctement), il la recrache et te met une disquette avec un point d'interrogation. Normalement le SE peut ingurgiter jusqu'au Système 7.5.5 d'après Mactracker


----------



## sap54 (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour ,

Moi il ejecte la disquette quand le mac qui sourit s'affiche !! Sinon , si je le fait avec HFV explorer c'est bon ? 

Merci bonne journée


----------



## sap54 (22 Janvier 2009)

Mais , je vois qu'on ne peut pas booter En mode sans extensions sous Système 6 car avec Mon SE je n'arrive pas !! et vous vous etes deja arriver a booter en mode sans extensions sous systeme 6 ?


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Janvier 2009)

Hum après le mac souriant ... bizarre ... ton image de boot est bonne ? essaye un sytème 7 (disquette d'instal en libre accès sur les site de Apple)


----------

